# Ferrari F12tdf



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

the Ferrari F12tdf is brilliant. Absolutely brilliant. Like 770 hp brilliant. With a name that pays homage to the Tour de France (tdf; get it?), an endurance race which Ferrari dominated back in the 1950s and 60s, the F12tdf is more powerful than the standard F12 Berlinetta. In Ferrari's words, the F12tdf is a "concentration of technical innovations which involve all those areas central to Ferrari's DNA: engine, aerodynamics and vehicle dynamics." Power comes from the F12's naturally aspirated 6.3-liter V12, but it's been boosted from 719 hp to 770 hp.









Torque is also up from 509 lb-ft to 520 lb-ft; that's at 6,750rpm. According to Ferrari, 80% of the car's torque is available from 2,500 rpm. 0-62 mph happens in 2.9 seconds and top speed is 211 mph. The engine itself has also undergone several upgrades, such as race-inspired mechanical tappets and variable-geometry intake trumpets that are used on Formula 1 cars. The familiar F1 dual-clutch transmission returns, only this time it has 6% shorter gear ratios that deliver 30% faster upshifts and 40% faster downshifts. This thing is just unreal, and there's more. Ferrari wanted a car whose dynamics can be fully realized by "less expert drivers."










Taking full advantage of the firm's XX programs where owners aren't typically pros, Ferrari developed a new Virtual Short Wheelbase system. How it works is that the rear axle is active, thus allowing the rear wheels to pivot around a vertical axis. That rear axle steering will then automatically adjust the rear wheels in order to work out the optimal steering angle as a function of the steering wheel angle, speed of steering inputs and vehicle speed. Basically, this system improves overall responsiveness to make a front-engined supercar feel more agile with instantaneous turn-in. This way no one will kill themselves on twisty roads or challenging tracks. Speaking of tracks, the F12tdf lapped Ferrari's Fiorano test track in 1 minute, 21 seconds.










Not only is the F12tdf lighter than the F12 by 242 lbs, it has nearly double the aerodynamic efficiency and a 30% increase in downforce. Every bit of surface area has been touched up. New bodywork includes a longer and higher rear spoiler, larger air vents to better channel air flow along the car's sides, a redesigned rear diffuser, and newly designed wheel arches. 20-inch lightweight alloy wheels are standard. Inside you'll find a cabin that's missing its glovebox, a victim of weight loss methods. In its place is knee padding. Door panels are made of carbon fiber and Alcantara has taken the place of leather trim. Aluminum plates replace the floor mats. No pricing was announced, but F12tdf production is limited to just 799 examples.


















source carbuzz


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Love the FF, wonderful.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

that front end shot !! like it alot


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

That Could well be the nicest car I have ever seen, definitely on par with my favourite datsun ( odd comparison I know )


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks a bit like a Lexus IF-A


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh yes!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I was very concerned seeing the title of the car that it meant turbo diesel Ferrari.
Phew!! 
I know it sounds mad but nothing surprises me anymore


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

:doublesho Stonking! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Stunning car.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

It'll be epic...it's not like the standard one is in any way slow or uninvolving!:driver:

Not entirely convinced by the rear end styling, no doubt better in the metal.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks brilliant


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Reminds me of a corvette.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks fantastic from every angle except the rear which is a shame because thats the only view most of us will likely see.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------

